# Meeting 2/19/2005



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi all, 

Our next meeting will be Feb 19th, a saturday, at 10:30 am at the Barnes nad Noble in Enfield Ct. Anyone requiring directions or more info, please contact me. I would love to see some new APC members there It will be a good time. There is always plenty of interesting discussion about planted aquaria and plenty of experienced people to help you with your problems. There might even be some plant trading. Will will have alot of discussing to do regarding the NEC convention in March, where we will have a table, our next meeting and hopefully promote our club to a larger group of people. There will also be vendors there and huge auction on Sunday. The NEC is March 18-20th. Don't forget, Kasselman speaks there on Friday and Saturday!!!

Please, let me know if you ar coming or would like to join NEAPS.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Bump, anyone?


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been watching this and your mailing list. I'm afraid CT is just too far away for me but it sounds like so much fun. Takes me around 6.5 hours to NYC so it's a bit of a ride and with children and an assortment of critters it's out of question.
Maybe if a meeting every swings up to the north but I suppose that will be a while. Nobody seems to care much for live plants here.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sue, I have been thinking of you too, hoping one day you might be able to join us. We have a couple people in boston and a couple people near the Greenfield Mass are. How far are you from Greenfield? I am about ~45mins from there.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm about 145 miles to Boston.
I might be able to do a Boston run, could take my daughter to the Aquarium or a museum or something and make a whole day of it. She's old enough now where she isn't that big a problem, 12, but still can't be left for very long. She's good company anyway and likes my tanks. She'd be interested too.

I'm kind of used to this. I'm really into hybridizing daylilies and iris and the one garden club that's close is more of a gossip fest. Not into it. One good one in Maine but my daughter is the drawback there. She likes the flowers but isn't into the genetics end of it like I am. Would loose interest too fast.

Oh well. Enjoy it.
Did you check with public schools for a meeting place? Librarys, church buildings, I don't know if any grange halls still exsist down there. Places where girl/boy scouts, 4H clubs, AA meetings go. Would be cheap or free. I know the college and most likely the public schools would open a room for something that is educational and open to the public like that here.


----------

